# Ageing Out



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

So I have a 2008 Camry. My question is this....will it age out 1/2023 or will they wait until 12/2023? Or will it be a mystery and I'll wake up one morning between the two dates and be unemployed? lol


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well consider yourself blessed. When I signed up it was 5 years max...now it's like 15...if EV lifetime


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Is that supposed to be answer to my question? People on this site have a serious problem staying on point. It always turns into what about me answers. Bunch of narcissists.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

-- Joins forum
-- Doesn't get the answer he wants immediately
-- Throws all his toys out of his stroller and insults entire membership of said forum

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> -- Joins forum
> -- Doesn't get the answer he wants immediately
> -- Throws all his toys out of his stroller and insults entire membership of said forum
> 
> 🤷‍♂️


another idiotic response. Is it just that you have nothing to say or you are the infant?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> another idiotic response. Is it just that you have nothing to say or you are the infant?


I'm sensing anger. Is anyone else sensing anger?


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> I'm sensing anger. Is anyone else sensing anger?


my first ignore...congrats...you may need a hobby....


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> -- Joins forum
> -- Doesn't get the answer he wants immediately
> -- Throws all his toys out of his stroller and insults entire membership of said forum
> 
> 🤷‍♂️


I like when people act like this right off the bat. I know the answer but why would I waste my time to help out a *new member who acts like this?


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> I like when people act like this right off the bat. I know the answer but why would I waste my time to help out a *new member who acts like this?


act like what? i asked a simple question and Ill i get are bs answers. oh please sir please tell me..lol GTFOH


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I could be wrong... but it seems to me you likely spend little to no time in large online forums such as this one. It is what it is. You accomplish nothing by berating another member(s) for not strictly responding just as you wish. 

If you're here for ONE bit of help, the answer to my knowledge is that you have until the end of 2023 with your 2008 model car for X. 

If you're thinking about sticking around, I wish you luck.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

68350 said:


> I could be wrong... but it seems to me you likely spend little to no time in large online forums such as this one. It is what it is. You accomplish nothing by berating another member(s) for not strictly responding just as you wish.
> 
> If you're here for ONE bit of help, the answer to my knowledge is that you have until the end of 2023 with your 2008 model car for X.
> 
> If you're thinking about sticking around, I wish you luck.


Thank you for answering the question to the best of your knowledge.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well it really depends, Uber/lyft change the vehicle age requirements at a whim.

When I started my old 01 Sedan wasn't eligible, 4 years later it was ELIGBLE... Now it isn't again.

And there's always a risk of a government age rule getting instituted after a driver's vehicle rusts apart while driving down the road with a pax in the back.

Currently, the age limit in my town is _15 years_, at one time it was _5 years_. After 8 years there's still a few cars allowed that weren't allowed when the service launched in this town.


The only thing I am 100% confident is telling you that I have no fricken clue.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Well it really depends, Uber/lyft change the vehicle age requirements at a whim.
> 
> When I started my old 01 Sedan wasn't eligible, 4 years later it was ELIGBLE... Now it isn't again.
> 
> ...


Thank you...the limit here is 15 years. my car is in very good condition. So I am doing a liittle pre-planning. obviously it makes a huge difference into my decision making if it would be 1/23 vs. 12/23 or 1/24.....i can just contact them myself but I thought perhaps someone would already know the answer here.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Is that supposed to be answer to my question? People on this site have a serious problem staying on point. It always turns into what about me answers. Bunch of narcissists.


Lol a guy who names himself Whosyourdaddy accuses others of being a narcissist.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Thank you...the limit here is 15 years. my car is in very good condition. So I am doing a liittle pre-planning. obviously it makes a huge difference into my decision making if it would be 1/23 vs. 12/23 or 1/24.....i can just contact them myself but I thought perhaps someone would already know the answer here.


By the end of the year it might be 20 years or it might be 5 years. I just don't know to tell you.

Pretty sure there's some posts on here from 6-7 years ago where my alter ego told people their cars were about to age out and I was 100% wrong because uber lowered the bar instead of booting people's cars off the platform. So I stopped guessing.

So honestly, it's speculation, nothing more, nothing less.

What I do know is it's a little late in the year for them to change it for 2022. More than likely there won't be any changes until 1/1/2023. But who knows what direction it will go.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> By the end of the year it might be 20 years or it might be 5 years. I just don't know to tell you.
> 
> Pretty sure there's some posts on here from 6-7 years ago where my alter ego told people their cars were about to age out and I was 100% wrong because uber lowered the bar instead of booting people's cars off the platform. So I stopped guessing.
> 
> ...


Yes,based on these thoughts,i am good until at least 12/31/2022. But , if i can get another year out of the car that would give me time to save more,decide if i want to make repairs to extend the life on my current car or just sell it and put the proceeds towards the new vehicle and omg the prices are out of control on used and new cars. So i think more time is better in regards to that. I havent had a car payment for almost 5 years, i kinda got used to it  but it seems pretty clear that i am likely to have some sort of payment on my next vehicle unless i hit the lottery.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

You cannot help guys who joined 4 minutes ago. Dude has an 14 y.o car..thinks it's in great shape to him so it will.last forever...
Ask yourself this if surge was 4x by uber on say easter. Would I take a long trip in a 2008 car. No. CANCEL THAT SHIT


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> So I have a 2008 Camry. My question is this....will it age out 1/2023 or will they wait until 12/2023? Or will it be a mystery and I'll wake up one morning between the two dates and be unemployed? lol


I'm driving a 2007 car right now and my city has a 15 year limit.

If your limit is 15 years, I think you should be good until the end of 12/31/2022  12-31-2023


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tulsa. I am 4.98, 4.90 , does not impress me 2k a week plus does screw the rating you know that..whosyoudaddy..best wishes


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> I'm driving a 2007 car right now and my city has a 15 year limit.
> 
> If your limit is 15 years, I think you should be good until the end of 12/31/2022


Untill the end off 22 im fairly certain..did you mean 23?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes, sorry, you should be good till the end of 2023.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Yes, sorry, you should be good till the end of 2023.


Well that would be awesome...hopefully you are correct. Im just gonna plan to save as if the deadline is this year. Worst case scenario is ill have that much more money put away. Hopefully, car prices will come back to reality by then. Thank you for your input 😀


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

OP this is just part of the hazing/initiation process, don't sweat it. The good news is that now you get to belittle the next newbie on here. None of us can afford therapy so we just play hot potato with our hostilities. 

Pro tip: never start threads, only reply to existing ones. 

But yes, with an '08 you're good til probably January 2024 I'm thinking.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Is that supposed to be answer to my question? People on this site have a serious problem staying on point. It always turns into what about me answers. Bunch of narcissists.


Joined ten hours ago, and I WANT MY ANSWER AND I WANT IT *RIGHT NOW.*


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Is that supposed to be answer to my question? People on this site have a serious problem staying on point. It always turns into what about me answers. Bunch of narcissists.


I'm sorry...what was your question again?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> ill bet i make more money and have better ratings then you.


You know, we'd like to believe that. But being that you started a thread expressing severe anxiety about having to drive a 15 year old POS, and stating your fear of being fired from your POS gig-app job, we're guessing you don't even have a pot to piss in anymore.

Welcome to UP.net! 😁


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Joined ten hours ago, and I WANT MY ANSWER AND I WANT IT *RIGHT NOW.*


I think the OP may be the GET OUT OF MY CAR! guy. He's found the forum and he wants answers. Now!


----------



## czane45 (9 mo ago)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Is that supposed to be answer to my question? People on this site have a serious problem staying on point. It always turns into what about me answers. Bunch of narcissists.


agreed


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Is that supposed to be answer to my question? People on this site have a serious problem staying on point. It always turns into what about me answers. Bunch of narcissists.


Not really.
The problem that 'people on this site' have is being ordered to answer a question. "Quickly, completely and accurately or shut the **** up." And, that's basically what you said.
There had only been one person respond to your question when you posted the above.
And, at that point, you had been a member here for all of ten minutes.

This is a pretty good bunch of bastids. But, new fish gotta approach right.
You missed on your first try.

One thing you might want to consider is that WHERE you are makes a difference. I drove in a small town where there was few drivers and they let me go two years after expiration before pulling the plug. Uber does what they wanna do and they break their own rules. And, you have us all blocked from your profile. So, you got back what you gave -- nuthin.

Try again.
Or not.

The Member Retention Team will be in touch to do a survey to see how we did.
Or not.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

czane45 said:


> agreed


You haven't been here long enough to have a vote.




Whosyourdaddy said:


> This company has taken throttling to a whole new level. There disdain ,disregard and disrespect to drivers and passangers is legendary. I have one foot out the door. I feel sorry for people that will continue to be abused by this garbage company. If you are new I recommend you dont even start it's a waste of time,unless it's a very short term gap filler between new jobs. GOOD LUCK !


The guy's first thread he's complaining and telling the world he's quitting. His second, in the second day, he's planing out his next several years uber career. 😆 🤣 😂


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> You haven't been here long enough to have a vote.


Looks _very _suspicious to me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Not really.
> The problem that 'people on this site' have is being ordered to answer a question. "Quickly, completely and accurately or shut the **** up." And, that's basically what you said.
> There had only been one person respond to your question when you posted the above.
> And, at that point, you had been a member here for all of ten minutes.


OP in the supermarket:

Cashier -- "Good afternoon sir"
OP -- "Yeah"
Cashier -- "Nice day we're having today"

[OP stops loading groceries onto belt and glares hard at cashier]

-- "What?!? What do local climactic events and conditions have to do with doing your job? Did I ask you about them? You'll find I did not. [In mocking tone] It's all me, me, me, and what _I_ want to talk about. Narcissist."

Meanwhile, back in _non_-cloud cuckoo land, a few people skills go a loooong way.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> Looks _very _suspicious to me.


Yes, it does. But let's remember...

#sockpuppetslivesmatter

But multiple active accounts at same time is totally wrong!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Yes, it does. But let's remember...
> 
> #sockpuppetslivesmatter
> 
> But multiple active accounts at same time is totally wrong!


I have been told not to allege whose may be a hosiery - related account and whose not, so I couldn't possibly make any such accusations against the good member.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> Yes, it does. But let's remember...
> 
> #sockpuppetslivesmatter
> 
> But multiple active accounts at same time is totally wrong!


Oh, I dunnoooooo.
I've done it (not here, not yet).
It CAN be fun.

And, I can argue with myself.
Done it here, all with ONE account.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, I dunnoooooo.
> I've done it (not here, not yet).
> It CAN be fun.
> 
> ...


Yes, UB I have noticed that.
Tis a function of the many voices in your head.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, UB I have noticed that.
> Tis a function of the many voices in your head.


Shuttup dammit.
Do I have to put you on iggy?


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

You’ll be able to drive for Uber that car until the last day of 2023.
Lyft accepts cars up to 20 years old


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> So I have a 2008 Camry. My question is this....will it age out 1/2023 or will they wait until 12/2023? Or will it be a mystery and I'll wake up one morning between the two dates and be unemployed? lol


This happened to a friend of mine. It will not age out until the end of the 15th year. So if it’s a 2008. It would be at the end of 2023. They actually have my friend about 2 extra weeks. After it turned 16 years old. That was it.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

64opel said:


> You’ll be able to drive for Uber that car until the last day of 2023.
> Lyft accepts cars up to 20 years old


Thank you for your input


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Taxi818 said:


> This happened to a friend of mine. It will not age out until the end of the 15th year. So if it’s a 2008. It would be at the end of 2023. They actually have my friend about 2 extra weeks. After it turned 16 years old. That was it.


Thank you


----------



## Marisela C (Aug 2, 2018)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> So I have a 2008 Camry. My question is this....will it age out 1/2023 or will they wait until 12/2023? Or will it be a mystery and I'll wake up one morning between the two dates and be unemployed? lol


Here’s what I Googled on the subject: 



https://www.toyotaofdowntownla.com/uber-and-lyft-car-requirements/


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

elelegido said:


> I'm sensing anger. Is anyone else sensing anger?


Not at all, just "cry baby" tantrums!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Marisela C said:


> Here’s what I Googled on the subject:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.toyotaofdowntownla.com/uber-and-lyft-car-requirements/


That could be old information... I would check with Uber. A car dealer isn't necessarily the best source of information, they only want to sell you a car. And if you say to Uber "but the car dealer said I could use this car" they are not going to change their mind.

When googling for answers, think about who the information is coming FROM. This is also useful in politics and news...


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Not really.
> The problem that 'people on this site' have is being ordered to answer a question. "Quickly, completely and accurately or shut the **** up." And, that's basically what you said.
> There had only been one person respond to your question when you posted the above.
> And, at that point, you had been a member here for all of ten minutes.
> ...


Also, regardless of age - if you exceed the max mileage limit (varies by market) your vehicle may be kicked off the platform.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Not really.
> The problem that 'people on this site' have is being ordered to answer a question. "Quickly, completely and accurately or shut the **** up." And, that's basically what you said.
> There had only been one person respond to your question when you posted the above.
> And, at that point, you had been a member here for all of ten minutes.
> ...





Taxi818 said:


> This happened to a friend of mine. It will not age out until the end of the 15th year. So if it’s a 2008. It would be at the end of 2023. They actually have my friend about 2 extra weeks. After it turned 16 years old. That was it.


Also, regardless of age - if you exceed the max mileage limit (varies by market) your vehicle may be kicked off the platform.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

everydayimubering said:


> Also, regardless of age - if you exceed the max mileage limit (varies by market) your vehicle may be kicked off the platform.


I didn't know there WAS/IS a max mileage ... huh.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

everydayimubering said:


> Also, regardless of age - if you exceed the max mileage limit (varies by market) your vehicle may be kicked off the platform.


is everyone in canada as vapid as you?


----------



## realsanta4you (10 mo ago)

Ask Uber support /sarcasm


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

everydayimubering said:


> Also, regardless of age - if you exceed the max mileage limit (varies by market) your vehicle may be kicked off the platform.


I'd like to see a source cited because here in Georgia there's no mileage requirement whatsoever. Thanks.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> You cannot help guys who joined 4 minutes ago. Dude has an 14 y.o car..thinks it's in great shape to him so it will.last forever...
> Ask yourself this if surge was 4x by uber on say easter. Would I take a long trip in a 2008 car. No. CANCEL THAT SHIT


I have a 2008 that's both more reliable *and* cheaper to operate than easily half the Uber vehicles I see around here made after 2015. I've taken it as far as 50-120 miles from my home on dozens of occasions over the past couple years with zero concerns. But I actually maintain it.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> So I have a 2008 Camry. My question is this....will it age out 1/2023 or will they wait until 12/2023? Or will it be a mystery and I'll wake up one morning between the two dates and be unemployed? lol


My old car was a 2010. On January 1, 2020, my account was put on hold until I got a newer car. In Portland, the limit is 10 years. Since there seems to be a number of different responses (some on point, some not) and none that appear to mention that they’re in the same city as you and has experience with this particular issue, you would probably be better off contacting the Uber office closest to you. If they’re closed, as the Portland office is, they offer video appointments.

Good luck.


----------



## Ubergold$ (Jun 11, 2017)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> So I have a 2008 Camry. My question is this....will it age out 1/2023 or will they wait until 12/2023? Or will it be a mystery and I'll wake up one morning between the two dates and be unemployed? lol





Whosyourdaddy said:


> So I have a 2008 Camry. My question is this....will it age out 1/2023 or will they wait until 12/2023? Or will it be a mystery and I'll wake up one morning between the two dates and be unemployed? lol





Whosyourdaddy said:


> So I have a 2008 Camry. My question is this....will it age out 1/2023 or will they wait until 12/2023? Or will it be a mystery and I'll wake up one morning between the two dates and be unemployed? lol


I think it starts in 1/23
But I am replying to let you know if care to do Lyft it is 18yrs for the age of your vehicle..... hope that helps....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

realsanta4you said:


> Ask Uber support /sarcasm


Better off asking a magic 8-ball than uber/lyft support.

At least then you'd know the magic 8 ball is full of shit and not do something stupid like trusting what they say as reality.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Better off asking a magic 8-ball than uber/lyft support.
> 
> At least then you'd know the magic 8 ball is full of shit and not do something stupid like trusting what they say as reality.


This of course was the reason i asked the question here,in the hopes that someone had real world experience with this question. I wouldent ask support . I would ask at the greenlight hub,but as you have already stated,how reliable is the answer. Given past issues and the arbitrary nature of uber in general, what answer is to be relied upon?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Should be 12/31/2023... unless Uber pulls some weird shit (which they sometimes do, and none of us could predict)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> This of course was the reason i asked the question here,in the hopes that someone had real world experience with this question. I wouldent ask support . I would ask at the greenlight hub,but as you have already stated,how reliable is the answer. Given past issues and the arbitrary nature of uber in general, what answer is to be relied upon?


The 'answer' is ... drive it till they cut you off for 

age of vehicle,
false complaint from pax for sexual assault,
accident,
getting shot by a pax.
checkr security check snafu
face pix not matching
not picking up someone with their support boa.

Or any of another dozen stupid reasons that Uber has for 'deplatforming' a driver.
Don't rely on Uber.
If the ap loads today, work. Someday it won't load, then yer done.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> This of course was the reason i asked the question here,in the hopes that someone had real world experience with this question. I wouldent ask support . I would ask at the greenlight hub,but as you have already stated,how reliable is the answer. Given past issues and the arbitrary nature of uber in general, what answer is to be relied upon?


Uber has changed the rules on vehicle age so many many times that anything is guessing at this point. At the most extreme under 5 years old and under 250,000 miles.

Many markets allow way older/higher mileage than this. Some 20 years old.

I wish I could be more helpful but with uber/lyft I just can't.


----------



## jelly donut (Feb 25, 2016)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> So I have a 2008 Camry. My question is this....will it age out 1/2023 or will they wait until 12/2023? Or will it be a mystery and I'll wake up one morning between the two dates and be unemployed? lol


I have a 2008 Prius. I was recently at our Denver Greenlight Hub for something else and I inquired about the age-out date of my Prius. I was told 2028. Yes. 2028. 20 yrs. Yay! However, Uber can always change its mind.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Is that supposed to be answer to my question? People on this site have a serious problem staying on point. It always turns into what about me answers. Bunch of narcissists.


Why am I being attacked !? And your car sucks...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> Why am I being attacked !? And your car sucks...


That post was before we explained things to the new ant.
His attitude, recently, has improved greatly.
He is coming along well here in gen-pop.
Socializing and becoming acclimated to the hive.


----------

